
Show HN: ShiftCals – get any shift worker's schedule into fav calendar app - rynop
https://www.shiftcals.com
======
rynop
OP/creator here. My wife is a CNA, and her shifts are delivered via a printed
out piece of paper. She then has to manually put them into our shared family
Google Calendar. I'm a software engineer, so it drives me crazy every time I
see her spending time doing this :)

I decided to make a tool that enables her to quickly get shifts into an online
calendar from her phone.

If your employer already has a digital calendar that integrates with
Google/Yahoo/Apple/Outlook, awesome. If not hopefully this can save you some
time. Just open the following (it's free, no login, no catch):

If you have any comments/suggestions/feedback I'd love to hear them. There are
other tools out there (ex: NurseGrid), but I challenge you to find one that
gets this job done faster. Other apps/websites require you to create a login
or divulge personal information (like location where you work).

If you like it, best thing you can do for me is tell your co-workers. Thanks!

